# Minimum bow length for fingers



## Skilakjim (Oct 29, 2009)

I am in the market for a new compound bow and noticed that bows are quite short these days. What is the minimum axle to axle length required for a clean release. I am not ready to transition to a mechanical release.
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

Hi Jim , that ? is gonna vary from shooter to shooter , what you want as far as string pinch is concerned etc ....... for me , 28 - 28 1/2 " DL shooting 1 over and 1 under dropping the ring finger , 37"s is as short as I would go , other things come into play also , parallel limbs or not , large or small cams , and also what kind of accuracy that " you " want to achieve with the bow

kind of a wishy washy answer , but there probably isnt a set in stone answer for everyone on this subject


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

A lot depends on your draw length. A lot of people are more talented than others and can shoot anything. Just depends on you... I personally don't think I could shoot one less than lower forties ATA and get the results that I would be satisfied with. I shoot around 28 1/2" draw.


----------



## glass3222 (Jan 12, 2008)

ia bhtr said:


> Hi Jim , that ? is gonna vary from shooter to shooter , what you want as far as string pinch is concerned etc ....... for me , 28 - 28 1/2 " DL shooting 1 over and 1 under dropping the ring finger , 37"s is as short as I would go , other things come into play also , parallel limbs or not , large or small cams , and also what kind of accuracy that " you " want to achieve with the bow
> 
> kind of a wishy washy answer , but there probably isnt a set in stone answer for everyone on this subject


+1...it is going to depend on what YOU feel comfortable with. There are people who have shot well with <33"ata. Most of them shoot with 1 finger under. I personally like 37-40" for hunting and 42+ for target. This has more to do with how I anchor than finger pinch. I have shoot the mathews monster, pse x force and did not feel that finger pinch was a problem (I shoot with 2 under), but I do not like how far the peep is from my face.


----------

